# Swedish: mysa på



## Gavril

How would you interpret the phrase _mysa på_ in the following sentence?

_På söndagen drack jag kaffe och myste på sommaren._

Also, would you say that _mysa på_ a phrasal verb in this case, or is it a transparent combination of _mysa_ and _på_?

(I have found the phrases _mysa åt _and _mysa mot_ in dictionaries, but not _mysa på_.)

Thanks


----------



## Swedish Anna

Hejsan!

It's just _mysa_.
The sentence is odd with two adverbials of time: _på söndagen_ = "on Sunday", and _på sommaren _= "in the summer".

_Mysa_ means being relaxed and feeling cosy (and warm) and enjoying the moment. _Mysa i soffan. Mysa framför brasan_ = "cuddle up in front of the fire." 
_Mysbyxor_= sweatpants that make you feel that way. _Gå runt och mysa i morgonrock._

If you want to keep _mysa_ in the sentence I suggest that you add an adverbial of place instead:
_På söndagen drack jag kaffe och myste i solen/ i köket/på verandan/ i soffan._

If you want to keep _sommaren_:
_På söndagen drack jag kaffe och njöt av sommaren.

Myste_ is the correct form but I use the more colloquial form _mös. Jag satt och mös i solen.
_
Ha en mysig dag!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Another suggestion: På söndagen drack jag kaffe och myste i sommarvädret / sommarvärmen / sommarsolen etc.


----------



## DerFrosch

Gavril said:


> På söndagen drack jag kaffe och myste på sommaren.


Where did you find this sentence, Gavril? I'd go even further than Anna who called it "odd" above; it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Gavril

DerFrosch said:


> Where did you find this sentence, Gavril? I'd go even further than Anna who called it "odd" above; it doesn't make any sense.



I wrote it based on another, longer sentence that I wanted to simplify. (I didn't make up the phrase "mysa på sommaren", though.) That probably explains your impression of it.


----------



## Segorian

Gavril said:


> I wrote it based on another, longer sentence that I wanted to simplify.


Maybe that's where the problem is. I had an idea about how to construe _myste på sommaren_ so as to make the sentence meaningful, but I think it's probably better if you can give us the original sentence.


----------



## Gavril

Segorian said:


> Maybe that's where the problem is. I had an idea about how to construe _myste på sommaren_ so as to make
> the sentence meaningful, but I think it's probably better if you can give us the original sentence.





> Generellt tänker jag på god mat i sällskap med vänner när jag tänker på räkor. Det är 'den goda måltiden', när man har tid till at skala färska räkör och mysa på sommaren.



The context of the original quote is a consumer study about different seafoods.


----------



## Segorian

I think that settles it. We no longer have the double adverbial of time, and Anna's explanation applies.


----------



## Gavril

Segorian said:


> I think that settles it. We no longer have the double adverbial of time, and Anna's explanation applies.



Not to get stuck on this detail, but isn't _när man har tid_ ... technically another adverbial of time, alongside _på sommaren_?


----------



## Segorian

Gavril said:


> Not to get stuck on this detail, but isn't _när man har tid_ ... technically another adverbial of time, alongside _på sommaren_?


I think not. If I remember correctly, _när_/'when' counts as a conjunction in this usage.


----------



## myšlenka

Gavril said:


> Not to get stuck on this detail, but isn't _när man har tid_ ... technically another adverbial of time, alongside _på sommaren_?





Segorian said:


> I think not. If I remember correctly, _när_/'when' counts as a conjunction in this usage.


Gavril is right. The subordinate clause as a whole, _när man har tid, _is an adverbial (of time). If you only consider the word _när_, it is a subjunction in this case.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

To summarise: the verb 'mysa' is in the original context intransitive. Mysa doesn't appear in any phrasal verb that I can think of. I don't have a problem with the time adverbials in the source context, as 'på sommaren' modifies both actions in the subordinate clause, and we can move it to prove it: 'när man på sommaren har tid till att skala färska räkor och mysa' means the same as 'när man har tid till att skala färska räkor och mysa på sommaren' or even 'när man har tid på sommaren till att skala färska räkor och mysa'.


----------



## DerFrosch

Wilma_Sweden said:


> the verb 'mysa' is in the original context intransitive.


"Mysa" is _always _intransitive.


----------

